# Where can I find Aristo-Craft type polorized connectors?



## trainfun (Mar 29, 2010)

I want to add Aristo-Craft type connections to some battery packs. Are these common type connections? Are there such a thing as an adpter connections to go from RC Car tupe connectors to the Aristo connectors?


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

Try this link. http://www.staubinonline.com/store/Aristo-Craft-Parts-ss2.html 

If it is what you are thinking of see ART29511. Overpriced, of course. Should be 6 for that price! BUT it is a decent connector. 

Also. another link. http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=3878


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have found a quantity of the Aristo type connectors as well as a variety of other connectors (up to 6 conductor) at the HAGRS show in Kansas City. I am sure there are electrical component distributors on the internet and possibly locally but I do not know who they might be.

Aristo sells the connectors but the ones I found at HAGRS had heavier and longer wires.

It can be quite a challenge to try to find the various connectors that match our loco and sound system circuit boards.

The chances are that someone else may have a better source to suggest.

Jerry


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

www.allelectronics has the same connectors as the Aristo battery/car connectors. I believe the number is CON-240. They come with red and black leads, longer than those on the Aristo connectors, and in quantities of 10, including shipping they come to about $1.50/pair. When I order them, they arrive in my mailbox in a VERY few days, excellent service. Just be careful, the red and black leads are reversed from what Aristo uses; ie. if you connected them to an Aristo battery, the black lead would be hot and the red lead would be ground.

Ed


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

Connectors, in general, are a nightmare to find. Just for laughs try searching for 'connector' on the Digikey site. Just about any type you could imaginr IF you know the manufacturer and type. My guess is Aristo has this one made to order and it is not a 'standard connector. Aristo unique. And then try to find a JST cable, good luck! Check the JST company website and TRY to figure it out! LGB had the best solution, common IDC connectors. 

I just finished doing a sound, battery, and RC/DCC install in a HLW tender and got some 'common' Molex connectors and pins from Mouser. Going to use them as 'my' standard. Not easy to crimp the wires to the pins without the proper and pricey crimp tool, but with patience it CAN be done. 

Found the P/N for the Parlex flat cable for the receiver at Digikey. $3 -$4 instead of $13.95 from a hobby shop.


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been using the All Electronics connectors for years: 
http://www.allelectronics.com/make-...ONDUCTOR-LOCKING-CONNECTORS-W/-LEADS/-/1.html 
They're currently $1.20 a pair for ten or more. 

Ed is right about the red/black not being the same as the Aristo connectors. If your controller requires correct polarity -- many don't -- you can easily pop the terminals out of the connector block by depressing the tab in the slot on one side of the connector. It's a little harder to get the tab to pop back up again when you switch the terminals; I did some just this weekend. 

All Electronics also has the RC car connectors and you can easily splice the two types together using solder or wire nuts.


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Most battery providers also sell the connectors. I have bought from BatterySpace and AllElectronics. Similarly priced. Different length leads. If you are only ordering connectors, shipping can be high. So I always add a few connectors whenever I need to order something bigger.

Mind the color coding - some are reversed from the Aristocraft convention. They are easily fixed.

http://www.batteryspace.com/connectoradaptorapairofjsttypesmp-02v0bcconnectorsmalefemale.aspx
http://www.allelectronics.com/index.php?page=search&search_query=con+240&x=0&y=0


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've put pictures and part numbers up on my site of some of the more common ones:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...connectors* 


If anyone has a good one to "add" please let me know, as a reference to help others.

Regards, Greg


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Just a what he said - on All Electronics. Today I ordered 20 - CON-240 2-CONDUCTOR LOCKING CONNECTORS W/ LEADS for $1.20 ea. I have been using A.E. for 6 years now and have always received great service from them. They are fast shippers. 
Best, Ted


----------



## trainfun (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I had purchased a pre-wired battery car and a new enigine with RC. When I converted one of my older engines and put together a new battery car everything worked fine until I tried to re-charge the new battery. No luck, but when I streatched the leads out flat from the two battery cars I could see that one connector was upside down from the other one, even though the red wire was wired to the plus on both sets of batteries. I will flip/flop the wire connections to the new batteries. Thanks for your help and the help from CordleeRenovations.


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

I suggest you check the polarity before changing anything. Make sure it is + to + AND NOT REVERSED. You don't want to let the magic smoke escape!


----------

